# 6.4 watts per gallon?



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

its 6.4 watts per gallon too much for a planted aquarium? can i still use it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi netobeto1,

Typically a range 2 - 4 WPG is what I have found most hobbyists have on their planted aquariums. 

What aquarium size and dimensions are we talking about; and what type of lighting (T-12; T-8; Power Compact; T-5; T-5HO)? If the fixture has multiple bulbs can some be switched off or removed?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

hiiiiiiii

i at one time had 18.5WPG on my tank 

you just have too adjust ferts and co2 and maybe add a uv sterlizer but it can be done. i did it for 4 months and loved it.

(most people would disagree with my actions but you can do what you want its your tank)

enjoy


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

you can never have too much light...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

TAB said it.....


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

for a while I was running 4 26w CFLs over a 10g (10.4 wpg)...it was fun for about 2wks when my plants established! then it was trim 2x a week and green water for a day or so after...

experiment and have fun...and then reduce it to something more manageable and fun FOR YOU!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

doubleott05 said:


> hiiiiiiii
> 
> add a uv sterlizer
> enjoy


that will take care of your green water problem in about 3-5 days BUAHAHAAHAAAA!!!!

I NEED MORE LIGHT!!!!!! but i dont have the money lol.


----------



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks alot for the info. and the info of my tank is that is 15 gallon high tank which is about 16" tall and is 20" long and the light am gonna buys is this one http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+13734&pcatid=13734

thanks again for the info..or what other fixture should i get?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi netobeto1,

You may want to check out this thread, also a 10 gallon. AH Supply is an excellent alternative to consider. I use two of their kits and could not be happier, and I saved $.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i just bought the 30 inch 130 watt version of that fixture for my planted tank. got it from ebay for $125+shippiung. it was way cheaper than foster's and smith. mine came with 50/50 10k and actinic bulbs, but i am going to replace one with a 6700 / 10k bulb. i just read a good article in TFH about using those bulbs on a tank and the plants doing really well... plus the actinic makes fish look awesome.


----------



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> i just bought the 30 inch 130 watt version of that fixture for my planted tank. got it from ebay for $125+shippiung. it was way cheaper than foster's and smith. mine came with 50/50 10k and actinic bulbs, but i am going to replace one with a 6700 / 10k bulb. i just read a good article in TFH about using those bulbs on a tank and the plants doing really well... plus the actinic makes fish look awesome.


i looked for one that fits my tank but i couldn't find anything  btw thanks for the info to everybody.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

The quad tube bulbs are expensive to replace.

Try to find a t5ho like this link 

It may be half the watts but it's reflectors and bulb type will make it better than the 96w cf. Just exchange the blue bulb for a 6700k plant bulb


----------



## PeterWest (May 9, 2010)

Just remember when you add more light, you are going to have to supplement more ferts and CO2. However if you don't you are going to have massive algae problems.

Regards 
Peter


----------



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

PeterWest said:


> Just remember when you add more light, you are going to have to supplement more ferts and CO2. However if you don't you are going to have massive algae problems.
> 
> Regards
> Peter


would i need more co2 than this http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+14711&pcatid=14711 can give me?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

netobeto1 said:


> thanks alot for the info. and the info of my tank is that is 15 gallon high tank which is about 16" tall and is 20" long and the light am gonna buys is this one http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+13734&pcatid=13734
> 
> thanks again for the info..or what other fixture should i get?


Coralife makes a product called adjustable legs which allow the fixture to be flipped up. They are clamped on the sides of the aquarium. They fit all the 20" and up PC Aqualights. These are sturdy and quite handy when it comes for maintenance. The downside is that you can't use a glass top unless you make a custom model.










I had the 20" 96w fixture with the 6700K bulb over a 15g tall for about a year with pressurized CO2. It worked OK. I still have this fixture. PM me if interested.

I swapped out this 20" 96w Aqualight for a 24" 65w Aqualight. Again, I used the flip up legs. I swapped out the stock 65w 6700K bulb for a GE 55w 9325K bulb. This combination worked well. I liked the colors from the GE bulb. With pressurized CO2, the growth was moderate and algae was scarce. http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS



Gomer said:


> Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperture, shutter and white balance setting.
> 
> 1) 5000K/6700k
> 
> ...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

So it's possible eh


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually it is not a huge amount of light. I have totally 90 watts of T8 on my 20 gallon tank(75L). It is about how you schedule your fertilizer and other things. 

I had no problem for 3 months than my final exams week came and I couldn't add fertilizer for a few days and my tank was like a algae-factory. I had to set up the whole aquarium from the beggining.

As I've said it is not about the amount of light, there are a lot of variables...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you go with good lighting whether it is medium or high, you should address your CO2 levels. This is where a good CO2 system comes in really handy. Then address your nutrients, water changes, etc.


----------

